# how to make hash in 45 minutes.



## OGkush

really bomb hash thats easy to make. 

step 1-make keif 
             first-you need a screen. a silk screen or a grinder thingy. 
             second-you you need the bud or leaf material 
             third-if you dont know what to do after that then too bad. 
step 2-pack keif 
             first-you need newspaper,tape,selafane(the clear ciggarrette packaging)and your keif. 
            second-put the keif in selafane and roll it up like a joint,make sure its packed pretty good then tape it shut. 
            third-wrap the newspaper tightly around the selafane and tape it shut. 
step 3-bake keif 
first- wet the newspaper. 
             second-bake in the oven for ten minutes at 350 degrees. 
             third- press and compact the packaging thoroughly. 
let the packaging cool and its good to smoke. 

cooking time may vary depending on size. 
take it out after ten and see how it looks after its cooled and if you think it needs more time put it back in and repeat the process with 5 minutes bake time. repeat as many times till the look you want is aquired.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

When you say keif..
DO you mean just the Tricomes crystals, right??

Or do you mean keif as in blended up leaf/bud?


----------



## KADE

Sounds like ground up good quality shake to me....   Ghettohash!!! haha not the real thing... but it'll do if ur in a hard place for some quick smoke.


----------



## RatherBBurnin

nah its basically like making bubble hash.. but using a silk and shaking the trics off instead of ice extracting them... as long as you shake is dry..and not powdery.. you should get a good quality hash... assuming its shake with lots of trics on it...   theres a video around for this process and it works.. but bubble bags is way better.. then you can use the newpaper etc.. you form your bubble hash..


----------



## KADE

But you are ''grinding'' the shake... which means a lot of plant matter sooo I dunno... sounds a lot better then the ole ghetto frozen blender hash... I prefer the gumby method.


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Yea the method is seen that is like this one.. he doesnt grind the shake.. he just keeps bouncing it along the screen to get the trics off... similar to what the beating in the cold water and ice does for the gumby method....


----------

